# flyway vs pro 100



## heath3381 (Feb 12, 2012)

whats your favorite fixing to upgrade from a sport combo and dont know if i want to flyway or the pro 100 any oppions on this


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

I went with the 100 figuring that I could nick with the continuous if need be. but I'm a newb.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

For stimulation levels the Flyaway has 6 continuous, 18 momentary with audible tone. The Pro 100 is 18 continuous, 6 momentary and audible tone. 

Both collars are expandable to 3 dogs.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just for you info the Flyway a Pro 200 or the same except the Pro 200 has the chrome plated buckle on the collar strap and an extra 40 dollars added to the price. For someone just starting out with using an e-collar I would suggest one that has more momentary stimulation levels rather than continous.:2c:


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

The Snows said:


> For stimulation levels the Flyaway has 6 continuous, 18 momentary with audible tone. The Pro 100 is 18 momentary, 6 continuous and audible tone.
> 
> Both collars are expandable to 3 dogs.


Isn't the Pro 100 18 continuous and 6 momentary?
http://www.tritronics.com/content/products/comparison-chart/


----------



## heath3381 (Feb 12, 2012)

i talked to TT and the flyway and the 200 are the same just the collar straps are different but i was wondering about more cont or momentary which would be beter i was thinking flyway for the more momentary but im just a rookie looking for help


----------



## Mr.Muggs (Feb 23, 2013)

heath3381 said:


> i talked to TT and the flyway and the 200 are the same just the collar straps are different but i was wondering about more cont or momentary which would be beter i was thinking flyway for the more momentary but im just a rookie looking for help


Just wondering why you want to switch,I also have the sport basic combo and I'am very satisfied with it. I have also used the flyway,and think its a great unit..(more levels of stimulation etc) however,I cannot justify spending the extra money.
Good Luck


----------



## heath3381 (Feb 12, 2012)

a buddy has a pro 100 and i like the round controller it seems easier to use to me


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

heath3381 said:


> whats your favorite fixing to upgrade from a sport combo and dont know if i want to flyway or the pro 100 any oppions on this




Pm sent.......


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Daren Galloway said:


> Isn't the Pro 100 18 continuous and 6 momentary?
> http://www.tritronics.com/content/products/comparison-chart/


Yup, I have the Pro 100, 18 cont, 6 momentary. Also a audible tone feature and the ability to run remotes.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry to the OP .... Darren and BAYDOG are both correct with regards to momentary vs continuous stimulation levels ..... guess I should have had another another cup of coffee before I posted!  My reply has been corrected.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

BAYDOG said:


> Yup, I have the Pro 100, 18 cont, 6 momentary. Also a audible tone feature and the ability to run remotes.


Interesting,,, Will my Pro 200 g2,,, run remotes??? Really???

HOW?? 

Gooser


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Interesting,,, Will my Pro 200 g2,,, run remotes??? Really???
> 
> HOW??
> 
> Gooser


No, it has an A for accessory position on the transmitter but it won't control a remote. It will control a flasher bought for the collar. I don't know of any other accessories for the collar.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Howard N said:


> No, it has an A for accessory position on the transmitter but it won't control a remote. It will control a flasher bought for the collar. I don't know of any other accessories for the collar.


I stand corrected, , yes thats what I meant, didn't come out that way.


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

Starting with the G2 you can control the TT Beeper. Depending on the model you have either a T-tone or A-accessory. The button on the back does the other function on most or all I believe.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Button on the back of mine is for the tone feature if you have the newer receiver. Anyone know what the threaded hole on the back side is for? I have never seen a accessory that would thread into it.


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

BAYDOG said:


> Button on the back of mine is for the tone feature if you have the newer receiver. Anyone know what the threaded hole on the back side is for? I have never seen a accessory that would thread into it.


I think that Gear Keeper makes a bolt for those. 
http://www.lcsupply.com/Gear-Keeper-For-G2-Exp/productinfo/RT3-5232/


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

The TT Garmin Delta Sport looks well thought out, too.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Going to jump in on the thread I am interested in the Flyway or the sport combo but was wondering can you hang the flyway from a lanyard like the sport combo or do you have to keep it in you pocket? Am going to use mainly for hunting.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

To hang the Flyaway from a lanyard, you would need to buy the field / pro holster. The holster has a strap across the bottom that you could attach a lanyard to.


----------

